# Not a bucket list



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

This isn't about a "bucket list" more like a list of what we would be willing to do to improve our sexual relationship or what we would like to have our spouse do to reach the same ends. I have read from some women that same ol same ol is boring (men too I suppose) What would change it?
I want to take it out of the bed room. I remember once when we first got together we were at the park and watching kids play over on the play ground(they could not see us!) we were both wearing baggy shorts and I slipped into her while we were standing up and facing each other. It only lasted a few minutes but it was hott!!! Tonight or tomorrow night I'm gonna take her across the street to the pumpkin patch and F*** her on a big pumpkin under the moonlight. A surprise of course but it moves us closer together and farther away from the bedroom, not that the bedroom is always bad, there's no dvd player in the pumpkin patch! LOL


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

bumpgrind1 said:


> This isn't about a "bucket list" more like a list of what we would be willing to do to improve our sexual relationship or what we would like to have our spouse do to reach the same ends. I have read from some women that same ol same ol is boring (men too I suppose) What would change it?
> I want to take it out of the bed room. I remember once when we first got together we were at the park and watching kids play over on the play ground(they could not see us!) we were both wearing baggy shorts and I slipped into her while we were standing up and facing each other. It only lasted a few minutes but it was hott!!! Tonight or tomorrow night I'm gonna take her across the street to the pumpkin patch and F*** her on a big pumpkin under the moonlight. A surprise of course but it moves us closer together and farther away from the bedroom, not that the bedroom is always bad, there's no dvd player in the pumpkin patch! LOL



<3 THIS!!!!!
I think everyone should try this!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

bumpgrind1 said:


> I remember once when we first got together we were at the park and watching kids play over on the play ground(they could not see us!)


But the hidden video cam the police puts in the park to check for risks to children can see it. Not a good idea to get it on where children are playing.


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

michzz said:


> But the hidden video cam the police puts in the park to check for risks to children can see it. Not a good idea to get it on where children are playing.


Yeah, you're right but I know that this park has no cameras and the ones at the other park were taken down because the kids kept breaking them.:iagree: The idea was to get folks thinking about this stuff though.:scratchhead:


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

One time on a long drive threw ID my husband pulled off along a big creek and we got out to stretch out legs. He bent me over the back of the car and f**ked me from behind while I practically stared at an oblivious fisherman. It was crazy hot and scary LOL. I would love to do something like that again!


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

bumpgrind1 said:


> Yeah, you're right but I know that this park has no cameras and the ones at the other park were taken down because the kids kept breaking them.:iagree: The idea was to get folks thinking about this stuff though.:scratchhead:


if it's not getting u in trouble with the cops, and if this is something that both of u would want to try out, i pity the amount of pumpkins u guys will destroy in the process! LOL


----------

